# Popeye/ Cloudy Eye



## Trigga (Jul 1, 2006)

someone on youtube showed me this vid and its eyes are completely messed up...i know about the small tank size so dont need to tell me about that lol he knows too. Any solutions this?


----------



## 2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY (Nov 1, 2005)

It look like one of my Gold Mac a few weeks ago. I don't really know what exactly cause it, my guess would be water quality which I've not check in a month....I do a 75% of water change weekly and add salt for it. That's all I do, with a couple of week it'll get better.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Trigga
Thanks thats my tank and Spilo. I change the water about 20-30% not 75% though! I had 2 200 Aquaclear filters running in the 20 gallon long. I also do spot cleaning when I "occasionally" gave him feeders but for the most part beef heart. Salt is ALWAYS added at water changes. This has been like this for nearly 2 years now and I have been told by someone at an aquarium that deals with mostly exotics from the amazon etc. that it isn't curable. 
Is anyone from North Jersey? I got him from the Shark Aquarium just like my red bellies I had in college. 
Any info is GREATLY appreciated.



2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> It look like one of my Gold Mac a few weeks ago. I don't really know what exactly cause it, my guess would be water quality which I've not check in a month....I do a 75% of water change weekly and add salt for it. That's all I do, with a couple of week it'll get better.


----------



## clhay1 (Mar 25, 2007)

W/C, removed carbon (if using it), add Melafix and salt.


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

clhay1 said:


> W/C, removed carbon (if using it), add Melafix and salt.


 what is W/C? I bought Marcyn today and will start treatments tomorrow. 
Hope it works out.

Any tips on using the Marcyn???
Thanks

Here are links to a few of the videos.

Water change today





a Few days ago





about 1 1/2 years ago


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

2PiRaNhA~2FuRrY said:


> It look like one of my Gold Mac a few weeks ago. I don't really know what exactly cause it, my guess would be water quality which I've not check in a month....I do a 75% of water change weekly and add salt for it. That's all I do, with a couple of week it'll get better.


My PH was high, I did a few water changes and things have leveled off. I have been using Marcyn 1 for 4 days and started Marcyn 2 last night. Tonight will be the 6th night medicating the tank. I haven't seen ANY changes??? I upped the temp and as always added salt to the aquarium.

Any suggestions????

Im at a loss as what to do.


----------



## Inflade (Mar 24, 2006)

post some update pics of what the fish looks like.

Melafix, salt and raise temp on the lil f&cker


----------



## notaverage (Sep 10, 2005)

Inflade said:


> post some update pics of what the fish looks like.
> 
> Melafix, salt and raise temp on the lil f&cker


I will try to get pics and or vids soon. 
I used marcyn for 4 days then marcyn 2 for 4 days all while raising the temp and adding more salt then I usually would.
Now the only change I have is a cloudy A$$ tank! Now I have to do a water change and see what I can do next.


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

If as you say he has been like this for 2 years then I have to assume those are cataracts and its very possible that he is blind. I honestly do not think there is anything you can do at this point since you already tried antibiotics.


----------

